# Rabbet bit



## dcscms (Jul 11, 2011)

I am building a vacation home in VA, and just installed channel rustic cedar siding on the outside. The siding is cut to be s channel on one side, and look like tough and grove with a "V" center grove on the back side.

My question is, what bit can I use to make the same type cut on poplar boards I had cut for the interior. I would like a 1/2 + rabbet cut on one edge, with a rounded cut on the orher edge. One board would slide behind the other lile shiplap, and the exposed edges would be rounded.

Thanks for any help.

Dayton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dayton


A picture would help on this one..you can post pictures right off the bat..


===



dcscms said:


> I am building a vacation home in VA, and just installed channel rustic cedar siding on the outside. The siding is cut to be s channel on one side, and look like tough and grove with a "V" center grove on the back side.
> 
> My question is, what bit can I use to make the same type cut on poplar boards I had cut for the interior. I would like a 1/2 + rabbet cut on one edge, with a rounded cut on the orher edge. One board would slide behind the other lile shiplap, and the exposed edges would be rounded.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcscms (Jul 11, 2011)

As I previously submitted, I am looking for a bit to do the poplar boards for the inside paneling fo my second home/camp.
I would like to have a ship lap/rabbet type cut on one edge so one board would siide behind the other. Would also like a rounded cut on the front edge. Would look like tounge and grove or "V" on the fornt where the edges meet.
I have attached samples of the channel rustic cedar siding I put on the outside.
I would like the same effect on the edges as shown on the back side of the channel rustic.

Thanks
Dayton


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dcscms said:


> As I previously submitted, I am looking for a bit to do the poplar boards for the inside paneling fo my second home/camp.
> I would like to have a ship lap/rabbet type cut on one edge so one board would siide behind the other. Would also like a rounded cut on the front edge. Would look like tounge and grove or "V" on the fornt where the edges meet.
> I have attached samples of the channel rustic cedar siding I put on the outside.
> I would like the same effect on the edges as shown on the back side of the channel rustic.
> ...



Hi Dayton - Welcome to the forum

Looks like a couple of rabbets, easy enough on a table. I think you could do the roundovers with a point cutting roundover. Like this:
MLCS groove forming router bits cutting round over anchor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like it will take more than one bit to get the job done 

2 pc 1/2SH V-Joint V-Notch Tongue&Groove Router bit Set | eBay

2 pc 1/2"SH Edge Banding Tongue & Groove Router bit Set | eBay

1 pc 1/2 Sh 1-3/4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

V-Groove Router Bits
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving

=======


----------



## dcscms (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Bob and John,

I kind of thought so. A contractor friend said he has had one bit in the past which did both, but has not been able to find a replacement one for many years.

Thanks again.
Dayton


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dcscms said:


> Thanks Bob and John,
> 
> I kind of thought so. A contractor friend said he has had one bit in the past which did both, but has not been able to find a replacement one for many years.
> 
> ...



Hi Dayton - I think that v-joint tongue and groove bit Bj linked to would give a very similar look. It would be v-groove vs a beaded look and would give a true tongue and groove vs. ship-lap. :dirol:


----------

